# Reversing camera 6 pin din pinout



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I'm in the process of replacing the Camos CRT display, connected to my reversing camera, so I can use my Snooper S5000 instead.
Problem is, I can't find the pin out for the 6 pin din on the rear of the display, one of the few things Mr Google seems to know nothing about.
Its a CM501A if that helps
Hopefully someone on here might know............please :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The pin-outs vary between makers so the only safe way is to use a meter to determine which pins are 12v.

There should be at least one 12v+ pin (often two of them but a common connection) and at least one return -ve (often two but common connection). The remaining two pins will be one video and one audio. Once you've determined these two pins you can sort one from the other by just connecting them to the camera, if you get the video and audio mixed up it'll do no harm, just humm on the audio with no picture. They'll both use the common -ve pin for return/screening.

As long as you don't connect either the video or audio pins to the 12v+ supply you shouldn't do any harm.


----------

